# BMW 4.4L V8 engines



## Masskrug (Feb 11, 2003)

Being an e46 owner, I am only familiar with the inline 6's, M52TU and M54. I would describe them as being smooth, sweet, free revving (esp M54), vibration-free, wonderful sounding, only silghtly peaky, and bulletproof.

I'd like to ask other BMW owners who have had experience with the V8 about the general character, traits, longevity, and quirks of the 4.4. Thanks in advance!


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Excellent sound, pulls like a beast. Wonderful engine. Can I squeeze one into an E46?? :rofl: 

Here's a quick story. Last year I was driving a friend's X5 4.4i when I pulled up to a red light on a 4-lane road. A late-model V6 Rustang pulled up along side me and starts to rev his engine. Knowing how much torque I had under the hood, and the fact that the Ford driver probably had no idea what he was up against, I decided to give him a little shock. When the light turned green, I got on it hard in first gear and took off. I let off shortly after shifting into second because I didn't want to go too fast, but I gave him just enough to let him know who was the boss. When we met up again at the next light, he didn't even bother to look over. :angel:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

My 4.4 V8 is smoooth as glass in my 30K and 2.5 years miles with it on my 2000 540i6. I like the E46 330 motor that my wife (and mother-in-law in her X5) has. As for a comparison, the nicest thing about the V8 is its exhaust note (through my SuperSprint muffler), and its gobs of power up top. 

I have a friend who sold his '97 540 with 95K miles on the clock. If anything weird, his car ran better than it did when he bought it with 65K miles. 

Bimmer V8s- I like 'em.:thumbup:


----------



## Masskrug (Feb 11, 2003)

Mmmm...thank you for the replies so far.

I am pretty serious about getting an X5 in the next month and am debating about whether the upgrade to a 4.4 is worth the stretch...

These things get pretty salty.


----------



## NewBmwGuy (Sep 19, 2002)

Masskrug said:


> *Mmmm...thank you for the replies so far.
> 
> I am pretty serious about getting an X5 in the next month and am debating about whether the upgrade to a 4.4 is worth the stretch...
> 
> These things get pretty salty. *


Now we are talking bones!  I am not an SAV guy, so I can't add a damn thing to this conversation.  But I did ride in the X5er 4.4. Very sweet for an SUV/SAV. Really does a number on the others out there!


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

the 4.4 engine in the E65 is potent and smooth. the 4.4 engine in the E38 was a tad less powerful, but more sporty than the E65, IMO. The E65 engine has a strong tendency to remain at low RPMS, usually when i am maintaining a speed of 80mph, the engine is a little below 2000 rpms. If you push the pedal hard, you can feel a little sportiness. The E38's engine is really more responsive. Maybe it's because these two cars are engine/trannies are built very differently. No engine problems in either.

Power is of no concern in any V8 4 liter BMW.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Masskrug said:


> *Mmmm...thank you for the replies so far.
> 
> I am pretty serious about getting an X5 in the next month and am debating about whether the upgrade to a 4.4 is worth the stretch...*


*setup*
When we test drove every freaking car made as we were deciding to buy my wife's 330, we also kept and drove a 4.4 X5 (SPP) overnight. Here are my thoughts on it versus the 3.0 (also SPP) my mother in law has:
*impressions*
The 4.4 feels good in your head. To know you've got one of the quicket SAV's out there is a nice feeling. My biggest reason NOT to get an X5 for my wife is also the biggest reason not to think the V8 really matters.
*history*
We were driving home from the airport and there was a lane into which I needed to merge. I like to push it a little in these situations, and that's just what I did then. I was up to about 80-85 and wanted to change lanes into traffic and brake with the car I was merging behind. While this manuever generally results in a nice transition in the 540, I found that while I had all the power in the X5, I did NOT have the stability I needed to make the move without unerving myself and my passenger (wife). Now, of course, who would expect to have the stability of a 540 in an SAV? Well, after the hype, and with all that power, I sorta did and I was sorta disapointed. 
*disclaimer*
YES, it IS better than about ANY other SAV out there (I haven't driven that Infiniti, but boy do I love lookin at 'em). But it is STILL an SAV. You just CAN'T toss it like you can a car. And if someone ELSE can, that's their business.
*conclusion*
So, if I couldn't finesse all that power around at fairly high speeds, why would I want it? I decided if I were to look for an X5, it would be the beefier suspension and wacko power of the 4.6is or the 3.0 like the mother in law's. We drove her X5 for a six hour one way trip and back over Thanksgiving and I was comfortable, could get to 100mph if I wanted, and generally cruised right along. And that, for me, is why I'd get an X in the first place.


----------



## Masskrug (Feb 11, 2003)

Propellerhead,

It would seem to me that the X5 4.4 would be the better "grand touring" vehicle than the 3.0? (C'mon, that's what most people -including myself- would use it for anyway)

Doesn't the 3.0 start breathing a little hard when you need to step on it? Same thing with high speed cruising. I would assume the V8 would turn at much lower RPM's, as Matthew pointed out above.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Masskrug said:


> *Propellerhead,
> 
> It would seem to me that the X5 4.4 would be the better "grand touring" vehicle than the 3.0? (C'mon, that's what most people -including myself- would use it for anyway)
> 
> Doesn't the 3.0 start breathing a little hard when you need to step on it? Same thing with high speed cruising. I would assume the V8 would turn at much lower RPM's, as Matthew pointed out above. *


I'm not sure what "grand touring" means, but I *can* also offer city driving impressions as I did Interstate ones.

From a stop in the city, the 3.0 gets you to 40-50 mighty quickly. I dont mean to say that I can beat a 5.0 (or perhaps to redirect it to BMW, a 4.4) or anything, but I can get out of almost any situation using either steering, acceleration, or braking when I need to. I like the Sport Package and would recommend that anyone seriously consider it. Maybe my head is in SAV mode when I drive the X and so I don't drive as aggresively, I dunno, but the 3.0 is just fine for me.

On the Interstate, of course it's not breathing as easy as the V8. Neither is my wife's 330 as compared to my 540, and I didn't mean to suggest that it could. But, it WILL get you to 100 if you want to be there.

Will it get you to 100 so you can flip lanes and get around slow moving traffic like I did in the 540 during a 5 hour roadtrip this past Friday?:eeps:

Nope.

But then, neither will the 4.4. That's the point.


----------



## Masskrug (Feb 11, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> *I'm not sure what "grand touring" means, but I *can* also offer city driving impressions as I did Interstate ones.
> 
> From a stop in the city, the 3.0 gets you to 40-50 mighty quickly. I dont mean to say that I can beat a 5.0 (or perhaps to redirect it to BMW, a 4.4) or anything, but I can get out of almost any situation using either steering, acceleration, or braking when I need to. I like the Sport Package and would recommend that anyone seriously consider it. Maybe my head is in SAV mode when I drive the X and so I don't drive as aggresively, I dunno, but the 3.0 is just fine for me.
> 
> ...


Thanks! It is great to hear your comparisons. I have had wheel time behind the 3.0 but not the 4.4. I'll have to do that next.

I guess "grand touring" means (to me): go fast in straight line and in long sweeping bends, relaxed sustained high speed cruising, comfort.

One thing about the 4.4: you can get the "Comfort Seats" as an option, not available on the 3.0. I would like to try these out.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Masskrug said:


> *One thing about the 4.4: you can get the "Comfort Seats" as an option, not available on the 3.0. I would like to try these out. *


 This could spark ALL kinds of debate, but I've had BOTH comfort (16 way adjustable) and sport (12 way?) Not sure what's available in 3.0 SPP, but I think my mother in law's are just standard seats.

I like the sport better. Firm bolsters keep you in the seat. they're comfortable enough, and I've even had back problems. I never did care for adjustable lumbar support. Let us know what you think ab the 4.4. Have fun with the decision. Keep in mind that BMW is facelifting the X for 2004, I think.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

My experience with the 4.4L in an E38 is that it's SMOOTHER than the I6. The M62B44 is rev happy, and a lot of fun. 

The engine note in the E38 ('99 w/ SP) is terrible. Below 3K RPMs, it sounds like an electric fan.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

I've got a lot of seat time behind the 4.4 V8 and 3.0 I-6. I bet the V8 is smoother. I also know the V8 has GOBS of torque - it pulls and pulls and pulls.

I have the 3.0 in the wife's X5. It has plenty of power around town (great gearing), but does need to downshift on the highway if you want to zoom. I never feel like it is underpowered.

If you have the money, and want to blow it on a car, get the 4.4i for the most fun.


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 12, 2002)

Masskrug said:


> *Propellerhead,
> 
> It would seem to me that the X5 4.4 would be the better "grand touring" vehicle than the 3.0? (C'mon, that's what most people -including myself- would use it for anyway)
> 
> Doesn't the 3.0 start breathing a little hard when you need to step on it? Same thing with high speed cruising. I would assume the V8 would turn at much lower RPM's, as Matthew pointed out above. *


X5 3.0 might not be as fast as the 4.4i but the power is certainly adequate. The 3-liter is a very smooth engine (even in a car that weighs 4500 lbs) and there is NO point at which it starts breathing hard, as you put it. And unless you plan on driving at extremely illegal speeds most of the time high RPMs wouldn't be a problem. There is no question that the 4.4i is nicer and faster but whether it's worth the premium really depends on what you need it for. For aggressive city driving the 4.4i would be a better choice but for long distance "touring", the benefits of a V8 would be minimal. Also, keep in mind the gas mileage differences.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> *Excellent sound, pulls like a beast. Wonderful engine. Can I squeeze one into an E46?? :rofl:
> *


YES.   

The engine is shorter than a I6, and the E46 engien compartment is wide enough for the V8. Hartge puts S62 engines (M5 5.0L V8) into both E46 M3s and normal E46 3 series. :thumbup:

Not a home swap as you have to get two different computer systems talking.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Pinecone said:


> *Not a home swap as you have to get two different computer systems talking.  *


I have a friend that can take care of all that stuff for me... its a very minor issue. :bigpimp:

It pays to be friends with most of the techs at the local BMW dealer  At least one of them has to know what to do, and if not, they can all work together and make some sense out of it.


----------

